# Adorable Tote!!!



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just browsing around online, and found this!

http://www.modcloth.com/store/Womens/Ac ... +Pals+Tote


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh! that is soo cute!!! although i dont know if i would pay 27 dollars for it,, :shock: 
then again, maybe i would :lol: :mrgreen: hehehe


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

yeah, the price is what kept me from buying it. 

I think it's adorable though, and would really like to try making one similar to it.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

makeing one is a realy good idea! i think i will try that! heehee 
ill use it when i go too the pet store to buy daisy things and put it all in there!
cute and saves the planet! 2 in 1 !!!! hahaha


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is very cute.

JC Penny has one as well. http://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/Produc...t.aspx&CmCatId=searchresults&Search1Prod=True Look at the khaki coloured one. I'm getting it. 

I'm soon going to have tote bags with embroidered hedgehogs on them. I have the fabric and the patterns, just need the time to make one to show.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

those are are really cute too! heeheehee
Nancy, i bet your's are going to look amazing!  i cant wait too see em'


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

those are both really cute!


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I dunno why the eye of the hedgie seems a bit low on the first bag... i guess its a style thing. What do i know. Hey at least i didn't say "what do "eye" know. Get it? haha." :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

iamdbf said:


> I dunno why the eye of the hedgie seems a bit low on the first bag... i guess its a style thing. What do i know. Hey at least i didn't say "what do "eye" know. Get it? haha." :roll:


You're right. 'Eye' didn't notice it until you pointed it out but it should be up higher. :lol:


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

It is not low enough that its obvious that it is abstract, so it could be unsmartly placed, or supposed to look like that. we will never know.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Nancy, when you get a tote made and have them for sale, could you please let me know?..I'd like to pre-order one. Thanks


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the jc penny bag...great colours too.
Would love to see your creation nancy.


----------

